
New York City is dead forever - iamben
https://nypost.com/2020/08/17/nyc-is-dead-forever-heres-why-james-altucher/
======
vyrotek
I enjoyed the article. I found thesw parts particularly interesting.

"We are officially AB: After Bandwidth. And for the entire history of NYC (and
the world) until now, we were BB: Before Bandwidth. Remote learning, remote
meetings, remote offices, remote performance, remote everything."

"Another friend of mine works at a major investment bank as a managing
director. Before the pandemic he was at the office every day, sometimes
working from 6 a.m. to 10 p.m. Now he lives in Phoenix, Arizona. “As of June,”
he told me, “I had never even been to Phoenix.” And then he moved there. He
does all his meetings on Zoom."

The housing market here in Phoenix and similar cities is going to getting a
little crazy.

~~~
iamben
Same - I shared because (anecdotally) I think we're seeing the same here in
London. Apparently it's a renters market right now - prices are down, masses
of choice. Very different to a year ago.

------
PacketPaul
I disagree with his assumptions and logic. Basically he is saying because you
don’t need to live near work, people will not live in Manhattan.

There are plenty of jobs outside of NYC. Always has been. People live in NYC
for the culture and lifestyle. It is a fun place to live. It will absolutely
rebound.

This is trivial compared to 9/11\. Yet NYC rebounded.

~~~
bohemian99
This article seems to be saying the rich are leaving New York. And the world
that caters to them (expensive restaurants, etc.) is suffering. This is true.

But as you say falling rents offer more opportunities for the culture and
lifestyle aspects of the city.

Also, this post rattles off a bunch of negatives, but fails to offer any
alternative to rival NYC. South Florida or Phoenix? Maybe one, but certainly
not yet.

